# Hey



## coralman24 (Feb 17, 2018)

Hey all my name is Lance aka Coralman24 I own an aquatics business and love cichlids have been in the hobby over 25 years and look forward to learning and making new friends

Kind Regards,

Lance " Coralman24"


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## titan11 (Oct 26, 2018)

Hi i am also new to this forum. Can you share your website to see your aquatics? I live in Arizona and the only aquatic aquarium i know of is https://www.titanaquaticexhibits.com/. Have you heard about them? any recommendations? Advise?


----------

